# Couple of pics



## breatheandsqueeze (Dec 5, 2010)

Here are a couple of pictures that you guys might enjoy! As you can see I am not a little feller and that cat is pretty good sized! Both the bobcat and coyote were killed with my 6 WOA shooting 75 grain V-Maxes.I have had a pretty good fall in spite of the warm winter we are having.
Regards
B&S


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice looking cat, John! Was that NM or TX?


----------



## breatheandsqueeze (Dec 5, 2010)

Both in NM in the middle of the day. Had a great weekend and plan on getting back out this weekend. I have a guy coming in to hunt with me so we are going to give it go if the weather will cooperate.
B&S


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats a big cat,nice dog to.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice yote and cat B&S. Congrats


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice Cat and Dog!!!! Good Luck on Your Next Hunt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go, congrats. on both.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey nice job.

You might look at seats from wallmart


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice shooting bas. That 6 WOA is an intriguing caliber. How do you compare it to the 6mmx45?


----------



## breatheandsqueeze (Dec 5, 2010)

On a call---------there were three hunters on this stand that is why there is so many chairs. We also killed two coyotes on this same stand! Killed a double and then the cat came sneaking in.
If you have never used a chair you should try one. Keeping the cactus and cold or wet off of my big )*%$ is very important as I get older.

bar-d
How it compares to the 6X45 .............mostly case capacity and speed! The 6X45 is a .223 case necked up and the WOA is a 6.8 necked down. More case capacity equals more powder and usually more speed.
I am running my 75 grain vmaxes right at 3400 and 6X45 struggles to get over 3000 fps with the same bullet( I have never shot one). My loads are HOT and I know that but they are safe in my rifle I am not showing any pressure signs i am just hard on the brass.
Downside is the 6.8 brass is expensive and of course the head stamp says 6.8 but the same can be said of the 6X45 but .223 brass is cheap and easily available.
Maybe I will build one after I get my new .243 WSSM going and give it a try..
Regards
B&S


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply B&S. I knew the origin of both calibers. I have a 6.8 SPC I built as well as a 5.56. You are so right, the 6.8 SPC brass is pretty steep and I have a MUCH more .223 brass available and was kicking around the idea of one or the other for another upper. I found a good deal on a 6x45, knowing the 6 WOA was faster and more powerful. Just wondering if it was worth the extra getus for the upper.
Thanks.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WoW!!! you guys have pretty yotes--nice cat too!!! a few years ago while driving across NM late feb I noticed how pretty the car killed yotes on the road side were compared to our Darker yotes of The U.P.--Way to go Shoot'em Dead ---Fun Heh!! ___SB*


----------



## breatheandsqueeze (Dec 5, 2010)

Bar-d,
I cant tell you what a fan I am of the WOA it is an absolutely amazing round! I have carried mine for 3 seanons and have only had one coyote run off it hits like the hammer of THOR and kills coyotes like nothing I have ever shot.
You can never have too many and yes if I had to give up all of my AR's except one I am keeping my WOA!
B&S


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

breatheandsqueeze said:


> Bar-d,
> I cant tell you what a fan I am of the WOA it is an absolutely amazing round! I have carried mine for 3 seanons and have only had one coyote run off it hits like the hammer of THOR and kills coyotes like nothing I have ever shot.
> You can never have too many and yes if I had to give up all of my AR's except one I am keeping my WOA!
> B&S


I can vouch or this. He talked soo much about that gun while we were hunting that I came home feeling like my R-15 in 223 was absolutely worthless.









Seriously though... between you John, and Danny - I am ready to give the 6.8 a try. I really want a more compact gun anyway.... shorter barrel, and collapsible stock. I'm just afraid to give up accuracy. My R-15 has been very, very good to me and at this point i'd have to sell it to built another AR. Thoughts?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I always thought....awe...another thing to carry in, but I am thinking perhaps the benifits out weigh sitting on the ground and moving around due to not being comfortable.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

All you need is an upper to be built up or change it out with a existing barrel you already have. There would not be any accuracy loss unless you go to some lesser know or other thing such as not having a free floated barrel or have too much meat taken off the outside of the barrel. If it is made from .223 brass I would think twice about it.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

breatheandsqueeze said:


> Bar-d,
> I cant tell you what a fan I am of the WOA it is an absolutely amazing round! I have carried mine for 3 seanons and have only had one coyote run off it hits like the hammer of THOR and kills coyotes like nothing I have ever shot.
> You can never have too many and yes if I had to give up all of my AR's except one I am keeping my WOA!
> B&S


Thanks, B&S. Everything that I have read about the 6 WOA has been good.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I can vouch or this. He talked soo much about that gun while we were hunting that I came home feeling like my R-15 in 223 was absolutely worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris,
I still have not had the opportunity to sight in my 6.8 at 100 yds other than shooting that boar freehand at 113 yds. It hit pretty much where I aimed. Maybe luck, maybe accident but I don't think so. The only sighting in I have done is off a portable bench in my hay lot at 50 yds. After a few shots for adjustment, I shot a 1" 4 shot group with my handloads. When I get the chance to shoot 100 yd target I will try to fine tune it and see how accurate it can be.
What I am saying is with quality components, I don't think you will give up accuracy. Just don't get rid of your R-15 too quick and regret it later.
Try these guys, great service and products. http://jtdistributing.net/store/more_k_ckioc.html


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Generally the 16" barrels and above don't forfeit accuracy, but velocity instead. Accuracy will still be dead nutz for most shots you'd be using it for, Chris. The 6.8 isn't a super-fast round anyway, and if I remember correctly was originally designed for carbine length rifles.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Generally the 16" barrels and above don't forfeit accuracy, but velocity instead. Accuracy will still be dead nutz for most shots you'd be using it for, Chris. The 6.8 isn't a super-fast round anyway, and if I remember correctly was originally designed for carbine length rifles.


Correct ebbs. It was designed for a military cartridge and optimized for the carbine length weapon.


----------



## breatheandsqueeze (Dec 5, 2010)

If I remember correctly the 6.8 SPC (special purpose cartridge) was designed for the special forces of our military. They have people and equipment that can pick you off from a distance but they wanted something with more uuumph for under 200 yards. It was not designed to be a long range weapon.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

breatheandsqueeze said:


> If I remember correctly the 6.8 SPC (special purpose cartridge) was designed for the special forces of our military. They have people and equipment that can pick you off from a distance but they wanted something with more uuumph for under 200 yards. It was not designed to be a long range weapon.


From what I read from researching the cartridge before building my rifle, there was quite a bit of grumbling from SF operators that the 5.56 NATO was lacking enough energy to do the job on hostiles engaged in close quarter combat. The idea behind the cartridge was to have a round with more terminal energy out to 300 yds. that utilized the same M-16 or M-4 platform and the ability to carry more ammo with less weight than the 7.62 NATO thus allowing for more rounds carried. It was developed to be optimized in the carbine length barrel. It is certainly no .308 long range sniper cartridge, but does have more energy than the 5.56. I have been impressed with mine so far and when I have time to fine tune and tweak loads for it, I think it will only get better. The larger projectile delivers more kinetic energy downrange and should be more effective in its designed role. Whether the military ever adopts it or not, who knows.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh man! Now I NEED ONE TOO!


----------

